

README.md redirects to Github - jpadilla_
http://readme.md

======
damncabbage
I feel irrationally annoyed by this, as if registering this to redirect to a
library's README.md was a selfish act.

Registered in 2011 (somewhat surprised it took that long):

    
    
      Domain Name:	 readme.md
      Registrant:	 The Echo Nest
        City:	 SOMERVILLE
        Country:	 US
        e-mail:	 brian@echonest.com
    
      created:	 2011-08-23
      expires:	 2013-08-23
    
      DNS:	
      ns1.p23.dynect.net	 208.78.70.23
      ns2.p23.dynect.net	 204.13.250.23

~~~
brianwhitman
hah -- any one of you would do the same faced with an overzealous auto-linker
js on IRCCloud, a discussion there about the README.md it points to and access
to a corporate credit card. it was very funny at the time, i promise. here's
our "announcement": [http://blog.echonest.com/post/9332881544/new-pyechonest-
on-g...](http://blog.echonest.com/post/9332881544/new-pyechonest-on-github-at-
http-readme-md)

